# Lillian Boat Ramp and Pier



## gtuck13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Anyone fished the pier or around the boat ramp they built just over the Lillian Bridge. Thinking of giving it a try but its a little ride from my side of town. Thanks for any input.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Is that ramp any good? I am used to Delaware ramps where there is 5 feet of muck below the water line and then another 5 foot drop off after that.


----------



## gtuck13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Wondering the same here they have a nice looking pier according to google earth.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

That boat ramp is the nicest ramp I've seen in this area. At the same time i think it is a huge waste of money since I've never seen it busy there. They could have built one a quarter of the size. But it is def a really really nice launch.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Haven't fished it, but see plenty of various-sized boats & the watercraft going in/out of there.

It's a close run to the North for places around Styx etc. and some nice deep holes that i'm sure hold something for line-in/line-out syndrome 

catch 'em up.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

I've fished it before. Its hit or miss, but usually miss. Lots of pinfish....


----------



## gtuck13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Appreaciate the info guys i mite give it a shot dont know till ya try rite. Like they say a bad day fishing is better than a good day at work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

I've fished that pier several times lately and while it's a nice convenient, comfortable place to fish and bait is easy to come by (pinfish, mullet, sand trout) it hasn't been all that productive. Lots of hardheads, the occasional sailcat small croakers, and I watched a guy pull in a 4 foot gar one time. I've used fresh peeled shrimp, live and dead pinfish, chunked mullet, and live sand trout - all with about the same results. Always at night on the long pier on the left going after redfish or black drum.


----------

